# Embroidering Knit Collars on Polos Help



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

Need help on embroidering knit collars on (men and womens) polo shirts. 

1. Type of Font
2. Size
3. Pull Compensation?
4. Density
5. Do's
6. Don'ts

Thank you.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

what exactly are you embroidering? letters?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Polo collars are usually a heavier ribbed knit....I'm assuming that is the case here.

I would use a block lettering. If the lettering is going to be very small, try Gil Sans.

Size of lettering will depend upon the size of the area, and how much text you need to fit in there.

Density and pull are something you're just going to have to determine by test sewing.

If the letters are especially small, use a thinner thread, and a thinner needle. I would use a ball-point needle.


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you for responding. My apologies I should have provided more info when I started the thread.

Fat Kat - yes letters. Maximum number of letters is 6 for one collar. More detail below. 

deChez - thank you. Yes the collar is the thicker rib. The area I have to work with is approx. 1.5" wide and I letter height can be 1" as well.

I will try Block lettering unless you believe the area is too small for 6 letters.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

It's difficult to cover a scenarios without seeing the file. You may be able to use a flare serif font, but I'd stick to a digitized font rather than go for a TrueType. In this configuation, you probably will not get away with anything more than a center underlay unlesw the columns are wider than 2mm. When the satins go accross the little ribs, there is a tendancy to not get good bridging... ending up with little gaps. This all depends on if you are "with" the gaps or against. A double course of underlay may help 1.2 to 1.5mm long. Density would be standard (5 s/mm or .4 spacing) Pull comp, ad enough to have good column width (1.5 to 2mm) Another challenge is stabilization. you cannot use standard cut away and tear-away may look OK initially but not in the long run. The thin diamond embossed cutaway with a float of tearaway will make things softer on the skin side.


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Zoom. I will incorporate all of your ideas. I stiched one collar and "hideous" gaps resulted - so you can tell me I am definitedly against the gaps. 
I think I will try to use Stitch Era  for the font and configure the file per your recommendations. 

Thanks again to all for responding.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I try not to use solvy but if you only have a few shirts to embroider it may help prevent unwanted gaps.


----------

